# Generator purchase



## volvo90 (Nov 17, 2012)

I am planning on purchasing a generator for home emergency usage. I have looked at the Generac XG8000E and Honda EM6500SX. I have heard that the Honda is quieter, has a better motor and provides cleaner wattage. Does anyone know if this is the case and generally, if the Honda is worth the additional cost? I plan to power my refrigerator/freezer, stand alone freezer, oil furnace, some lights and my HDTV.


----------



## cadbob (Nov 22, 2012)

Not all Honda generators are quiet. Check out this link 
Honda Generators - Selecting the right portable generator for you
Go to Noise level then click on decibel chart


----------



## Dqalex (Nov 25, 2012)

I've owned two generac's and one Honda. I only buy Honda now. My house is most gas from heat to hot water. Gas dryer an stove. My Honda EU6500is runs lights, TV, Heat blower motor computers, washer microwave, refrigerator, and spare chest freezer in the garage. My lights are all florescent screw in. With a little power management and a watt meter I can run most of my home. Another thing about Honda over generac is Honda is Very good on fuel. I could get 12 hours running on eco with my 4.5 gal Honda. My Generac or my Troy-bilt will never get that.


----------



## ferry (Nov 30, 2012)

Well there is quite difference of features among different brands of generator. But my personal experience is that Honda is over all better and reliable. Your point of view could be different.


----------



## PeterB123 (Oct 5, 2012)

If there is any way you can afford to move up to the EU6500is, you just can't beat it.

If EM6500SX is the most you can afford, go with it. Honda is Honda and Generac is not. I've had lots of Honda small engines over my lifetime, and I swear by them. They just run.


----------



## bradcrerar (Jan 11, 2013)

if you choose generac , you should move up to the xp8000 not the xg8000 . The xp has <5% distortion needed to run sensivitive equipment.


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

I'd re-think anything Generac. Having 40+years of power generation behind me, Generacs are a none starter with most folks who know. Hook up an O-Scope before you buy. Cheap up front prices are for a reason. Generators are like hay for a horse, you can buy it before it goes thru the horse or after the choice is yours.
When you buy something their are two costs, the up front out the door cost, then the upkeep and repair aka O&M. I can assure you quality costs more up front, but is much cheaper on the back side. 

When it all goes bad having quality pays for it's self every time.


----------

